
Amazon accused of 'intolerable conditions' at Scottish warehouse - privateprofile
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/dec/11/amazon-accused-of-intolerable-conditions-at-scottish-warehouse
======
dazc
So is it a condition of employment they sleep in tents or is this just another
anti-amazon story with no real basis?

